# My adjustable chishi & nigiri game



## punisher73 (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't have a picture to upload so I will just describe it.  To me, one of the downfalls of training with a chishi is that they are all a set weight and to increase weight you have to build/buy a new one which can take up alot of space in a short amount of time.

I took a spare threaded barbell that I had and cut it in half.  I then cut off each threaded end piece so they are both about 6 inches in length.  I now have two fully adjustable chishis that can hold up to 50 lbs. each.

If you don't have one they can be purchased for about $50 and with the spin lock for the threaded end you don't have to worry about the collars coming lose.

For the nigiri game (gripping jar) I used a pair of adjustable dumbbells with the threaded ends.  For me, a 2 1/2 lb plate fit my hand perfectly.  I took a section of PVC pipe (1 1/4 inch) to act as a spacer and then put that next on the dumbbell and then the 2 1/2 lb. plate on the one end and then the collar on.  The other end you can put as much weight as you can probably handle.  Also, if you drop them on accident you don't have to worry about the jar breaking and sand/pebbles going everywhere.

I realize that these are not as "traditional", but to me they work great and don't take up as much space.  Also are VERY easily adjustable to what you want to work on that particular day.


----------



## dancingalone (Jan 4, 2011)

It's the training that matters, not the tools.  Sounds like you've found what works for you.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 4, 2011)

I've built a similar adjustable chishi.  It includes a removable PVC top secured to a 2" x 2' Dow rod.  It needs some adjusting for weights over 15 lbs, but it's doable, especially for someone not used to chishi training.


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing,  I wonder if anyone else has any other homemade equipment ideas.


----------

